# Cleaning and Organizing Tips/discussion-February 2015



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

This week's flylady zone:Zone 1: The Entrance, Front Porch and Dining Rooom
*Monday*
Sweep the front porch. and wipe spiderwebs and shake out the front door mat. BTW, having a front door mat inside and outside of the door will help keep down the dirt inside.
---------------------------
*Tuesday:* Spend 15 minutes hitting the hotspots (clutter) in all three areas.
-----------------
*Wednesday: * Clean fingerprints and smudges on the wall (experiment so that you don't take off paint).
-------------
*Thursday:* Put away all the shoes, books and jackets near the door.
------------
*Friday:* Clean the ceilings, light fixtures and window sills.

*Deep Cleaning for this Zone:
Entrance Detailed Cleaning List*
Start at the ceiling and work your way down to the floor.

Clean cobwebs
Dust window sills and front door
Clean switch plate of hand prints and walls if needed
Put plants in to the shower and give them a good rinse. Let them set there until you are finished.
Dust furniture
Dust baseboards
Straighten the coat closest
Sweep vacuum or mop the floor
Put back the plants. You would hate for DH to walk into a jungle tomorrow morning.
Add your own personal touches to make it more welcoming.


*Dining Room Detailed Cleaning List*
Start at the ceiling and work your way down to the floor.
Clean the cobwebs
Dust window sills
Clean the window
Clean doors of china cabinet after you straighten dishes if they need done. Dust.
Clean and straighten any drawer
Clean off top of dining table and polish
Rinse plants in the shower
Dust the bottoms of the chairs.
Dust the baseboards
Move furniture and vacuum underneath (except the china cabinet). I turned mine over one time. It was not funny.
Add your own personal touches to the table (table cloth, pretty bowl, flowers)

*Front Porch Detailed cleaning*
Sweep down cobweb and spider webs (In the summer, I leave them. I feed the spiders, too, LOL.)
Sweep off porch furniture.
Sweep the porch.
Throw away any dead plants.
Prune back unruly bushes from the entrance.
Repot planters if necessary (in summer)
Refill bird feeders.
Wipe off tables, banisters, and light fixtures.
Get rid of unwanted items.
Add your own personal touches to welcome friends and family (wreath, welcome mat, bell)


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

I get home late, but try to do at least one thing after cleaning up the kitchen. Last night that morphed into vacuuming the LR, DR, Entry, Office and hallway. I put away a load of clothes as well. We have already washed the DR windows for this week, too.

Comment for the Entry: Keeping a rug inside and outside the door will help keep the dirt out. Although I see the point, we don't leave our shoes at the door. Seems like we are always running in and out (hanging laundry, picking the garden) that it would be impossible to be slipping in and out of shoes all day.

You know how Flylady says that clutter that has stayed somewhere a long time isn't even "seen" anymore? I cleaned a dr hutch and found in plain sight a box of coins meant for a coin collection last year! Took that to church right away and let it bless someone else.

How are all of you doing on your quest?


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Hey Mama! I think, that since I am following a totally different "organizing" formula (the 52 week one) than you, with the Flylady, I will bow out of posting as I think I may have confused people.

I love your threads on this, and don't want to muddy them up (pun intended  ), with the one I'm following!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Homesteader: I hope you don't stop posting! I am trying to do some of your list , too! There are any different systems. I just post flylady because it is one of the ways. Those lists also prompt discussion on the best way to do a particular task.

Flylady always says, take what you can and will from the lists, but ultimately, do what works for you.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

I worked with a girl who was totally organized and kept her workspace/car/home spotless. I have observed her and incorporated alot of the things she does into my life. Here are some things I noticed:
1. She does things quickly. I have watched her sweep a room in 2 minutes flat. She makes a routine of wiping surfaces as part of putting things away. There is no "time for cleaning" it is just part of her routine.
2. She color codes things so that they are easy to find.
3. She stays in shape (exercises and eats right) so she has the energy to take care of everything.
4. She does not spend time fixing or repairing things--her lifestyle (traveling) doesn't permit it. I still repair things, but am getting better at throwing away things that will never be fixed. Everything around her looks nice and uncluttered.
---------------------------
Since it's so beautiful today, I want to spend some of it outside tidying up the landscaping (trimming trees and bushes). Also, it's warm enough to work in the garage.

What are you organizing and cleaning? What are your horrible spots. One of mine is the garage!!! It needs some garage organization techniques/things on the wall to hang equipment.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

I am posting the flylady tasks for the week. Those of you doing another system or JUST DOING SOMETHING please post away.
Monday

Sweep your kitchen floor really well and then mop. I find that even if I do a crummy job on it, at least some dirt was removed this week.

Tuesday

Your Mission for today is to declutter your plastic wraps and foil drawers, cabinets or shelves. Have you found a good way to store these? I have see pinterest pictures where you use magazine boxes used for bookshelves to store these.

Wednesday
Grab a rag and some general purpose cleaner and wipe down the top of the stove, the knobs and the door of the oven.

Thursday
Clean off your kitchen table (and dining room table, if you have time)

Friday
Shine your kitchen sink. I am out of Bon Ami, so I used baking soda and a slice of lemon instead today.

After you have cleared the kitchen clutter, start on detailed cleaning in the kitchen (think of this as deep cleaning we never get around to):

*Kitchen: Detailed Cleaning List*
Empty refg/clean thoroughly
Clean microwave inside and out
Clean stove/oven
Wash canister/knick-knacks
Straighten drawers/cupboards
Wipe fingerprints off walls
Wash inside windows
Clean fan/vent-a-hood filters and hood
Scrub down cabinet fronts (only a few at a time)
Clean light defusing bowls (glass globes over light bulbs)
Clean under sink/throw away old rags
Clean pet dishes


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

I was on a roll today --- straightened out the kitchen junk drawers & shoveled. That turned out to be only the beginning. I found a great little sewing cabinet at an auction this week and it was time to clean it up, polish it, and find a spot. Little did I know that this would turn into a several hour project. I ended up going through and re-organizing lots of small items & rearranging a few pieces of furniture. It wasn't too bad but I'm glad it's done. The best part is I cleared out at least a dozen plastic shoe boxes. I'll use these in my next organization project.... but not tonight


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Today was a beautiful day here, so I was able to get outside and clean up around the entrance to the house...sweeping the steps, picking up firewood that got lost between the woodshed and the hearth, picking up trash that had blown into the flower beds, etc. Looks much nicer now, although I still need to pressure wash the front door and surrounding area, and the doormats. (Hope to do that tomorrow if it's as nice out as it was today.)

I also swept the floors, straightened up the utility room, made sure dd washed ALL the dishes and wiped down the counters, and did several loads of laundry (all the way to folded and put away is my goal for tonight - have a load still in the washer and dryer). Best of all, because it was so warm out, I was able to open up all the windows and let the fresh air blow through for several hours.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh how I'd love to be able to pressure wash right now LOL - you can remind me I said that in 3 months - I hope. We have subzero wind chills today and plenty of snow on the ground with more coming. The outside water faucets won't be open for quite a while.

Tonight's plan is get some coupons clipped and organized. Last night, after a kitchen drawer refused to close, I sorted through an took out the items I don't use as often. They'll join their friends in the "specialty kitchen item" holder in the basement.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Yep, OnlyMe is right. The only outside clean-up going on around here these days is clearing snow. Lots and lots of snow :help:

Inside I'm just managing to keep up with the everyday housework, with the extra added chore of what seems like almost constant mopping up of water on the floor from pets going in and out  and the sweeping up of wood chips from hauling loads of wood in to feed the stove. Another storm going on tonight into tomorrow. Winter in New England.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah, you guys in the NE are really getting hammered this winter. We in the PNW are dry and warm - trees and shrubs are budding out and the grass is starting to grow already. We're at least a month ahead of normal...which makes me worry that it won't last and we're get a sharp freeze after the fruit trees are in bloom.

I haven't done the pressure washing yet - too sore from the stuff I did the other day and my back is not happy with me, either.  Getting better, though, so after I spent the day out shopping tomorrow, I hope to tackle it on Monday. It's supposed to be another beautiful day in the neighborhood! :lookout:


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

February 22 - 28, 2015

This week we are in 2 Zones:
Zone 4: The Master Bedroom
Zone 5: The Living Room

This month's Habit is: Decluttering
Monday:15 minutes decluttering in the bedroom

Tueday:15 minutes attacking the clothes pile. Things that are on a chair/dresser waiting to be washed or put away.

Wednesday:15 minutes straightening up the floor of your closet.

Thursday:Clean off the nightstands.

Friday:15 minutes cleaning off the dresser.

When finished with these, you may start on the deep cleaning in these rooms:
Start at the ceiling and work your way down to the floor.

*Master Bathroom Detailed Cleaning List*

Wash area rugs
Straighten up makeup
Straighten drawer cabinets
Clean shower/stall demold
Wash shower doors
Master Bedroom Detail Cleaning List

Polish Furniture
Clean off the desks
Clean cobwebs
Wash mattress pad/dust ruffle
Flip mattress
Empty trash
Wash windows
Cull some books from bookcase
Straighten drawers
Clean under the bed
Closet Detailed Cleaning List

Straighten the top shelves
Arrange the shoes
Take Suitcases to basement
Dust shoe bookcase


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We have a small den just off the parlor where we keep the computer, treadmill and the 2 parrots cages. It is a constant thorn in my side The birdies are the main culprits. They tear up and spit out pieces of paper and seed hulls all over the floor,(laughing the whole time) and the amount of dust they generate is :hair. If I didn't love them so darn much I'd get rid of them. Anyway, that's my major task for today, deep cleaning the den. I have dusted the book cases, cleaned off and polished the desk, dusted the treadmill, and cleaned the birdies cages. The only thing left to do is vac and steam mop the floor. 
Daily chores also done: made my bed, swiped the bathroom, unloaded the dishwasher, rinsed and loaded breakfast and lunch stuff, dusted, dust mopped and steam mopped both the kitchen and bathroom floors. Still need to dust and dust mop the parlor.
Monday is usually my laundry day, but after being sick most of last week I had to do some catching up, so I did it yesterday.

Keep on keepin' on folks. We're almost to the 1st of March and spring is just around the corner


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I have taken both a step forward and one back, both from the same source. I went shopping with my bff and we checked out the new Goodwill Outlet store near PDX. I hit the jackpot on much needed floor rugs, down comforters and pillows, bath and beach towels, and much, much more. All very useful stuff, like canning jars, jeans and a shirt for my dd, but between that, 2 more Goodwills, and a Costco/WM/Winco run and lots of groceries, my SUV was literally stuffed full. All that stuff in now in my living room, waiting its turn to be washed, dried, and stowed away! I'm working on it, but I sure hope company doesn't pick today to drop in, lol.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

We have been working in our home office and have gotten rid of lots of old stuff. Found old photos and at least got them put in some boxes for pictures I have on the bookshelf. I bought plastic file folders to replace the barely readable file folders in the cabinet, but noticed they won't work because they aren't boxed files. Yes, I know you can do this all online, but I like paper!!!

My DH has gotten into the flylady, too. I just tell him where we need to spend a little time each week and it has really been a help.

I've done a couple loads of clothes and dried them outside, cleaned the kitchen and went through the fridge getting out food that needed to be used. 

What is everyone else getting done. You all make me enthusiastic about getting it done! I was telling my husband this week that although the last two weeks have been crazy and I didn't get much done--the house doesn't look bad because we were putting things away as we went along and it's easier to do that if every closet and cabinet aren't stuffed and there is a place to put them away! If you are using other methods, or no method--no matter. Just share!


----------

